# Bull shot illegally



## ltlrobby (Sep 25, 2010)

If anyone has seen that huge 5X5 shot off the Meadowville unit. That bull was shot illegally. It was shot by tresspassers on private property that they were not welcome on. The landowner has been in contact with the hunters. Its the few hunters like these that make it hard for the rest of us that love to hunt. I was told to pass it along for all landowners to beware!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Bull Shot Illegally*

Have you contacted the poaching hotline about it? There is no sense posting pictures about it if nothing else happens.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Bull Shot Illegally*

That is one He!! of a bull. I'd love to shoot a nice 5x5 like that. I just have a few questions. Are you the landowner? How did you get a picture of them? How do you know that it was killed illegally and do you have any proof?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: deleted*

Even though you deleted your post. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

WTF :?:


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

this one?

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID12/12527.html


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not sure this is the place to make this type of information public. You should call the poaching hot-line to report this.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Bull Shot Illegally*



Bowdacious said:


> That is one He!! of a bull. I'd love to shoot a nice 5x5 like that. I just have a few questions. Are you the landowner? How did you get a picture of them? How do you know that it was killed illegally and do you have any proof?


I agree how do you know it was killed illegally?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

hemionus said:


> this one?
> 
> http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID12/12527.html


Yep thats the one he had posted up on this thread.


----------



## ltlrobby (Sep 25, 2010)

Tresspassing is illegal. That is how i know it was killed illegally. And the landowner has been in contact with the nessassary parties about this. I dissagree that this shouldn't be made public. It should be a public topic Its against the law and we all should care.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So how did they figure out where it was killed? By that I mean, how did they figure out that the animal was taken on private posted land?

Mostly curious because you see topics like this come up periodically and I always wonder how they figure it out.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

ltlrobby said:


> Tresspassing is illegal. That is how i know it was killed illegally. And the landowner has been in contact with the nessassary parties about this. I dissagree that this shouldn't be made public. It should be a public topic Its against the law and we all should care.


Okay how do you know they tresspassed? I'm not trying to discredit you just wondering what the story is.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I should have read it a little more closely. I see that the necessary parties are taking the right steps. Poachers suck!


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

why not call him out on it on the monster muley site? One thing I have learned, there is two sides to any story. If this was killed illegally then this is very bad; however, I would like more information before prosecuting another sportsman. More details...


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

WOW Nice 5x5........but dead is dead cant bring him back


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree, call him out, lets hear his side of the story..


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

This whole thing is looking half ****ed and full of hearsay, and fingerpointing. Why are we not hearing more out of this? First couple posts calling someone a trespasser? Sounds sketchy. Please...prove me wrong.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

unless the guy who posted this actually witnessed the bull being shot illegally, he really shouldnt be calling other people out on things that they just suspect or heard about. but if you witnessed it or know someone personally who saw it, thats different and i apologize. im just tired of hearing other people who try and put others down for really no reason other then its something to talk about.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

You had better **** well know with 100% certainty that this was taken illegally, if not you can be held liable for slander. You would probably be better to take your case to the DWR and not a forum.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

They are trying to call him out. He hasn't answered private or public. Just not Kearl's Ranch...Pretty bold and confident to blast it all over the place if he did harvest it illegally. But sometimes those law breakin folks aren't the brightest, so who knows.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

quakeycrazy said:


> You would probably be better to take your case to the DWR and not a forum.


What? This isn't DWR? :? Wouldn't be the first time someone posted here thinking it IS the DWR.

o-|| Can't wait for this one to get to page 10...


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah people think that they can hide behind the obscurity of the internet to make unbiased and meritless claims because they think people can't track them down. Not necessarily saying that this case or accusation is total B.S. but it doesn't help to just whine to a bunch of grown men looking at horn porn rather than the real enforcement with the DWR.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

this sounds to me like someone is just very bitter that the bull they were scouting for was shot by another hunter and this guy is just trying to ruffle his feathers to get under his skin as a bitter revenge with no viable evidence how could this be other wise?


----------



## ltlrobby (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow. Some of you guys amaze me. I'm getting all the heat. That is fine. I have tried to sign up on Monster muleys to post on his post. I am still waiting for a password from MM. To all of you guys that are asking for details; I will not post the details. I will tell you, I am not the landowner. I am a good friend of the landowner and am involved personally in this case. i was asked to make it known that this great bull was taken by tresspassers. There is tons of prosecuting evidence and the nessasary people have been contacted, including those hunters pictured. I as a fellow hunter rejoice in any animal taken by any hunter legally and by fair chase. This one was not, so i will not support it.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

ltlrobby said:


> Wow. Some of you guys amaze me. I'm getting all the heat. That is fine. I have tried to sign up on Monster muleys to post on his post. I am still waiting for a password from MM. To all of you guys that are asking for details; I will not post the details. I will tell you, I am not the landowner. I am a good friend of the landowner and am involved personally in this case. i was asked to make it known that this great bull was taken by tresspassers. There is tons of prosecuting evidence and the nessasary people have been contacted, including those hunters pictured. I as a fellow hunter rejoice in any animal taken by any hunter legally and by fair chase. This one was not, so i will not support it.


That is fine, I don't discredit you but we have heard stories before where they claimed to know info and that they had contacted the proper authorities but they never seemed to materialize only leading to arguments and questioning the hunter's trophy. If it was taken illegally then they deserve to be punished.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It's too bad that things end up this way. We all try and potray the ethical sportsman mentality and encourage others to do so as well. I just wish that we all would follow the rules and prevent topics like this from needing to be addressed.

Maybe someday heaven will be like that (except all animals are trophies in heaven)


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

When I saw the post on MM I kinda wondered who's land he had permission to hunt. Meadowville is a"mostly private lands" unit. When I looked at the picture closely It looked as if it was above the west fence line for the private.

I'm sure if there was a problem with it the CO will take care of it. Too bad if that is the case.
I'm pretty sure we will not see the "official" investigation or report. Too bad, some good might come out of it.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

ltlrobby said:


> Wow. Some of you guys amaze me. I'm getting all the heat. That is fine. I have tried to sign up on Monster muleys to post on his post. I am still waiting for a password from MM. To all of you guys that are asking for details; I will not post the details. I will tell you, I am not the landowner. I am a good friend of the landowner and am involved personally in this case. i was asked to make it known that this great bull was taken by tresspassers. There is tons of prosecuting evidence and the nessasary people have been contacted, including those hunters pictured. I as a fellow hunter rejoice in any animal taken by any hunter legally and by fair chase. This one was not, so i will not support it.


Thanks for the answer that was all I was asking for. If it was illegal then I hope it gets taken care of.


----------



## fussy (Sep 26, 2010)

From what I hear the Hunter wounded this animal on a property that they had permission to be hunting, and tracked it onto an adjacent property that another person in there camp had permission to be on. So they went in and found it and finished it off. Poaching not hardly if he had a tag, trespassing could be argued, wasting game now thats something that no one wants to see! I think he was just trying to do the right thing the way it sounds.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

And finally, part of the other side of the story. If this happened this way, I would support this hunter on making an ethical decision to go in and get the animal that was wounded.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

fussy said:


> From what I hear the Hunter wounded this animal on a property that they had permission to be hunting, and tracked it onto an adjacent property that another person in there camp had permission to be on. So they went in and found it and finished it off. Poaching not hardly if he had a tag, trespassing could be argued, wasting game now thats something that no one wants to see! I think he was just trying to do the right thing the way it sounds.


Gotta love the rumor mill. The hunters story on MM was that the bull dropped in his tracks.

To the original poster. I'm sure your heart is on the right place but on a public forum you should be willing to share ALL relevant info and I would leave that duty up the the landowner. If you are going to call people out you should be willing to tell the whole story. If you can't because it's an open case then I would wait till the case is settled before posting this info.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks like he does claim that he dropped in its tracks. I guess that takes out the wounded and ran on private story..


----------



## Mtnmangrizzly (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like the MM thread has been deleted :-?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Mtnmangrizzly said:


> Looks like the MM thread has been deleted :-?


Yeah...kinda points to something smelling fishhhhhhhyyyyyy. :O•-:


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

*Waits for more details to surface* o-||


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> Mtnmangrizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the MM thread has been deleted :-?
> ...


+1


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Makes me wonder, o-|| Waiting for the outcome to unfold.


----------



## fussy (Sep 26, 2010)

They had the post erased until an outcome or agreement is reached with all party's. Just to keep things under the cool for a while. I can't see this gettin to out of hand! I agree that this should be taken care of outside of public view until a verdict has been reached.


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

fussy said:


> They had the post erased until an outcome or agreement is reached with all party's. Just to keep things under the cool for a while. I can't see this gettin to out of hand! I agree that this should be taken care of outside of public view until a verdict has been reached.


I am the landowner and have all the proff pictures and anything else I need to prosecute the shooter. The parties involved have been told that if I see one of their footprints I'll press charges. It's just to bad when people like this take advantage of a landowner the way they did. I had my friend post this so that people would know not to trust these three guys. They should not be welcome on Anyones land because they will do the same thing to next guy. The shooter of that bull did not have permission and never will.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

So you haven't even pressed charges yet? Thats too bad they came on your land and killed an animal there. Hope all goes well for you. Just a thought, if you have not even decided to press charges, if that is the case, they why publicly prosecute here? I guess I am curious as to what is holding you back from doing it lawfully?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

KearlR said:


> fussy said:
> 
> 
> > They had the post erased until an outcome or agreement is reached with all party's. Just to keep things under the cool for a while. I can't see this gettin to out of hand! I agree that this should be taken care of outside of public view until a verdict has been reached.
> ...


I think it's understandable that you feel strongly about the situation and feel upset by it. I would too. But you say you have proof. Care to share what proof you have? Maybe I don't know what you mean by "The parties involved have been told that if I see one of their footprints I'll press charges" but if you already have proof why would you need a footprint to press charges?

What I'm driving at is that it's obvious that you feel they trepassed...but my question is how do you know for sure? Not saying you don't just asking that you share.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

KearlR came on here to let us know the original poster (sorry I can't remember the name) was right in what he was saying. He obviously has evidence that these guys trespassed and that is all WE need to know. I believe that one of the three had permission to trespass on KearlR's place, but not the shooter. That is the rub, a man gives one person permission to trespass and all of a sudden it's ok for the whole camp to trespass. This is a very wrong way to think.

KearlR isn't going to tell us all of what he has in the bag on these guys. If he needs it he will use it in court.

As for me, this thread is over. We now know this bull was not taken in a fair chase situation and that these dudes should not be trusted on anyone elses private property.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

+1


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Bears Butt said:


> KearlR came on here to let us know the original poster (sorry I can't remember the name) was right in what he was saying. *He obviously has evidence that these guys trespassed and that is all WE need to know.* I believe that one of the three had permission to trespass on KearlR's place, but not the shooter. That is the rub, a man gives one person permission to trespass and all of a sudden it's ok for the whole camp to trespass. This is a very wrong way to think.
> 
> KearlR isn't going to tell us all of what he has in the bag on these guys. If he needs it he will use it in court.
> 
> As for me, this thread is over. We now know this bull was not taken in a fair chase situation and that these dudes should not be trusted on anyone elses private property.


I don't know about that. If I was accused of something in the court of "public opinion" I would want to be prosecuted on more than just an accusation. If you are going to handle in court, cool then prosecute and keep it yourself until resolved. But if my neighbor calls me out say in the media...it better be a factual, open accusation. One that I can respond to if I so choose. What if the guy that shot the bull finds this thread and wants to respond? He has nothing to respond to. It would be he said, he said.

Remember there are two sides to every story. They very well may have trespassed....it may be a sincere misunderstanding and these guys are being unfairly called out. Where I come from if you call someone out you better be able to back it up. If the courts say shut up until the case is resolved then don't call them out till the courts say they are guilty.

I have been unfairly accused in the past and he had no proof. 50% believe me, 50% believed him. He was mistaken, I don't think he was lying, but I know for a FACT I was not guilty of what I was accused.


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

bullsnot said:


> Bears Butt said:
> 
> 
> > KearlR came on here to let us know the original poster (sorry I can't remember the name) was right in what he was saying. *He obviously has evidence that these guys trespassed and that is all WE need to know.* I believe that one of the three had permission to trespass on KearlR's place, but not the shooter. That is the rub, a man gives one person permission to trespass and all of a sudden it's ok for the whole camp to trespass. This is a very wrong way to think.
> ...


I'm not going to share all the facts I have but I will say that I talked to the game warden and I have plenty to prosecute. But I believe in second chances. Screw me once shame on you. Screw me twice shame on me. Bears butt is exactly right. Why post it on here? There r alot of hunters that give us a bad name. Litter's, trespassers, poachers, and many more why don't we point these people out and seperate them from the hunter population?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

KearlR,

welcome to the forum. Its too bad you joined over negative circumstances, but this is a great place to be.

So one question I have (perhaps out of ignorance) how did you figure out they were trespassing? Did you catch em red-handed?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree with Bullsnot in that the court of public opinion is the most unfair of all. If you call someone out publically then you have to be willing to publically show the evidence. If not then keep it to your self.

I understand KearlR's position in having his trust violated. But the fact is that we(the public opinion court) don't have all the facts. From what I have read one person had permission the others did not. Perhaps the shooter is close to the person with permission who is close to KearlR and that is why he is not prosecuting. We all have a marker here and there.

There are a lot of missing items here and i think the best thing to do is consider this closed untill we have facts. Plain and simple.

Welcome to the forum KearlR. I hope these negative circumstances don't leave a bad taste in your mouth. I believe we got a great group of guys and gals here who are willing to help, advise, share and above all agree to disagree. Again, WELCOME!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang, I find it sad when people do stupid stuff like this. They might be pretty good people, just a bit dumb and misinformed.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

lehi said:


> just a bit dumb and misinformed.


Yeah, "YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!"


----------



## Slim (Sep 28, 2010)

KearlR said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > Bears Butt said:
> ...


Good point. What is wrong with pointing a finger at these dirt bags so people know who they are. It is hilarious that some of these guys say..."Wow that is quite an accusation!!" or "I don't think this is the place to bring this up." Why not!?! Isn't this a forum full of sportsmen who beleive in ethics. These guys did something wrong and they got caught.. period.. end of story. Good job James.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome KearlR! I would much prefer that the accused is charged in the real court and not in the court of public opinion, but to be charged in both would be best. Don't get too worked up over comments on here; we are just chiming in with our $0.02, but you will find that most of the fellars on here very much support the landowners and their decisions/support of wildlife. I have been in a somewhat similar situation and it truly sucks to be taken advantage of like that. I would say that you should prosecute; I will assure you that this guy has already had his second chance! Law abiding citizens do not just accidentally trespass; not that ignorance is any excuse in this case.
It was requested to have this thread deleted like it was on MM, but we decided that that was not going to happen for numerous reasons. I think it also worked out nicely for all of us to see the other side of the story and let the victim also speak, thanks for joining the discussion!


----------



## Twitchell (Apr 14, 2010)

I think it is good to discuss it on here. It is good for others to see that you cant trespass or you will get in to trouble. If there is no punishment there is no lesson learned. Granted this is based off accusation on here. But it sounds like there is enough evidence.....just my 2 cents.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

The world needs more whistle blowers. But if the whistle blower is lying, then he needs his can beat to a pulp.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

I guess I am confused why they would be willing to prosecute in a public forum like this one but unwilling to prosecute lawfully in a court. The land owner makes the comment that he believes in second chances and leads the thought that this is why he did not prosecute, but, in the end, the damage is done and the public prosecution is put in place. It is publicly trying someone and making them guilty without them being able to respond. 

I would want to have a chance to defend myself and not have a bad name for myself unless all points were heard. It could very well be a situation that this person felt he had permission because his buddy looked at him and said, I know this guy and talked to him and he gave us permission to hunt this property. In this case, is he such a bad guy or just a dumb a$$ for listening to his buddy and not going in person to get permission to hunt the property. 

I will give a personal example of this on my brothers Desert Bighorn Sheep hunt. My father and I went and asked permission to hunt on some land owned by the pot ash company out of Moab, my brother was not there yet they still gave us permission to hunt the property. They very well could have turned around and gave out 4 trespassing tickets to the others in our party because we were not all present to accept the trespass permission. We all felt that we had permission because our "party" gained permission from the land owner. Even when we came down the following weeks with new people, we did not think that we needed to gain more permission for other members. Our "party" had the permission and that was good enough for us; as I am sure it was good enough for the pot ash company. 

All sides need to be looked at and because this only has part of one side, I feel that this is incomplete.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

There is always enough to prosecute. Question is...is there enough to convict? Obviously, the guy was not poaching because only the state can go after a person for that and it sounds like the state is not doing anything. Trespass laws are hard to enforce. Property must be marked on all for corners and every so many feet around the border, not just fences. I would like to know what really happened, not just "they trespassed" and "I have enough to prosecute" and "I called the DWR" but "I am giving them a second chance." So did they allegedly kill the bull on your land or did they just cross over your land?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I find it interesting how for what ever reason the shooter has not taken the time to come over here and speak his peace. Heavens knows If I was being wrongfully accused in a public forum, I would come unglued.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

There is the possibility that the shooter has no idea he is being hung


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh come on, you mean to tell me there is a single Utah Sportsman that has no idea this forum exists lol


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

This is just my humble opinion... please take it with a grain of salt as such. 

But, considering that as near as I can tell, no charges have been formally filed, I'm going to assume that at least to a certain degree, there's a bunch of BS and he said, she said bull**** on both sides of this argument. 

The reason I say that is that any evidence related to this is going to be time sensitive, unless you have a picture showing the alleged shooter crossing the fenceline, or a DWR employee recording the location of a gutpile or shell casing in it's original location on the private land in question, it's going to end up as inadmissable evidence. If the landowner finds a shell casing, takes it back to the house and then hands it to an officer, there's no way to prove where it was actually discovered. If the gutpile gets eaten by coyotes, you don't have much to work with. If you had any of that kind of proof, there's no reason in the world anyone in their right mind wouldn't immediately file charges. 

I'm not saying that the shooter in this case didn't do anything wrong, he may well have blatantly violated the law. But unless you immediately file charges, you're not going to get anywhere with it. And unless you're either completely full of ****, or there is more to the story than is being submitted to this one sided tale, you'd have to be an idiot not to immediately bring in law enforcement. Which really makes me question the validity of these claims. I'm not questioning whether or not someone did something inappropriate, but I do question the validity of both sides, if for no other reason than a complete lack of evidence being shown. And in my version of america, you're not guilty until the landowner meets the requirements to establish the burden of proof beyond a reasonable doubt. And at least in this arena, that has not been done. 

I seriously think there's got to be more to this story than is actually being aired here, or there would already be an arrest at this point. And to the landowner, I'm really sorry that you're out a pretty good bull. But unless you're willing to share the evidence showing beyond a reasonable doubt, the guy is innocent on the books. It sucks, but burden of proof is YOUR responsibility.


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> There is the possibility that the shooter has no idea he is being hung


+1!
I think that is a very good possibility


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Oh come on, you mean to tell me there is a single Utah Sportsman that has no idea this forum exists lol


You'd be surprised how many hunters I tell about this place and they have no idea it existed until that point....


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

Troutsman said:


> I guess I am confused why they would be willing to prosecute in a public forum like this one but unwilling to prosecute lawfully in a court. The land owner makes the comment that he believes in second chances and leads the thought that this is why he did not prosecute, but, in the end, the damage is done and the public prosecution is put in place. It is publicly trying someone and making them guilty without them being able to respond.
> 
> I would want to have a chance to defend myself and not have a bad name for myself unless all points were heard. It could very well be a situation that this person felt he had permission because his buddy looked at him and said, I know this guy and talked to him and he gave us permission to hunt this property. In this case, is he such a bad guy or just a dumb **** for listening to his buddy and not going in person to get permission to hunt the property.
> 
> ...


Permission is defined in the proclamation as "written permission" if you don't have that you r trespassing. Unfortunetly people do figure that if I have permission then I can bring anyone in. All of the sudden you've told one person that they can kill a bull and the next day their best friend has killed a bull. And the next day they have a new friend in there hunting. Before you know it you have everyone on your property. As far as u people that want solid evidence, I was on the same hill when the shooter shot the big five. It took 3 shots and I have been to the exact spot the bull "died right in his tracks". It is 3.5 miles from the border he supposidly shot it at.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

KearlR said:


> All of the sudden you've told one person that they can kill a bull and the next day their best friend has killed a bull. And the next day they have a new friend in there hunting. Before you know it you have everyone on your property.


I figured this was the case where 1 guy had permission and he brought a crowd. Whatever your reasons are for not prosecuting I can respect them. I don't know that I would be so generous if my trust was violated like that. I guess you are the bigger man for it. I don't know that the guy that did have permission would have any kind of trust or friendship from me going forward.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

KearlR let me first say I think it's great you have joined the discussion and welcome to the forum. As others have mentioned we very much support the rights of landowners and in no way support trespassers or law breakers.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Kearl,
The proclamation is not considered law. The proclamation is more administrative rules than anything else. The proclamation in more instances than not is based on law, however. You would need to go to the Utah Code for trespassing and even then you would need to have your property properly marked, etc. I'm not condoning what the hunter did or did not do, but it is often not nearly as cut and dry as one would think.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

KearlR said:


> As far as u people that want solid evidence, I was on the same hill when the shooter shot the big five. It took 3 shots and I have been to the exact spot the bull "died right in his tracks". It is 3.5 miles from the border he supposidly shot it at.


Ok fair enough. That makes your side of the story very believable.


----------



## fussy (Sep 26, 2010)

KearlR has a big heart to let something like this go and I respect his decision, We need to quit acting like vultures on these forums, thats the reason I left another forum, Let those that make a decision feel good about what there dong whether or not we feel different, instead of actin like a bunch of assses. I guess it's the same everywhere. At any rate the deed was done and wrongfully done at that. Looks like I'll find a different forum!!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

All landowners can learn something from this, as well as all hunters.

As a landowner, you should be very clear and specific when granting permission to hunt, ie: 

"You, John Doe, and you Bill Jones have permission to hunt my property during the specific season. You may bring a guest or two to help you pack out a kill, but only the two of you are allowed to carry guns & hunt. You do not have the authority to grant permission to or take any one else with you without my prior written permission."

As a hunter, you should have the gonads to tell your sister's boyfriend that only you have permission to hunt, not you & your friends-unless you do.

Having a landowner put it in writing is a very clear way to avoid any problems.


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

fussy said:



> KearlR has a big heart to let something like this go and I respect his decision, We need to quit acting like vultures on these forums, thats the reason I left another forum, Let those that make a decision feel good about what there dong whether or not we feel different, instead of actin like a bunch of assses. I guess it's the same everywhere. At any rate the deed was done and wrongfully done at that. Looks like I'll find a different forum!!


Igotabigone, it is just as cut and dried as it sounds. I have talked with a game warden. I would hope that he knows the law. People will try to justify everything they do but that still doesn't make it right. As far as having your friends or family join u on a hunt of a lifetime I have no problem with that. It's when you gain permission then tell others with the same tag that u will take them. The landowner let u shoot one not 3. FYI u have 3 yrs to prosecute someone. If you have report filed and all the evidence saved then you can wait that long. Also if I nailed the man with the big 5 he would get a fine, loose his hunting rights for a yr and have the bull taken from him. The head would be autioned off at a state auction.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Igotabigone,
The property in question is VERY clearly marked There is no excuss for tresspass in that area without permission.
KearlR Thanks for the info.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Bo0YaA said:


> Oh come on, you mean to tell me there is a single Utah Sportsman that has no idea this forum exists lol


Absolutely! I never new it existed until a couple months ago. I was a big contributer on the other forums when the state ran them and then tried to find another forum to come to but only found a couple lame break offs.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

KearlR said:


> fussy said:
> 
> 
> > KearlR has a big heart to let something like this go and I respect his decision, We need to quit acting like vultures on these forums, thats the reason I left another forum, Let those that make a decision feel good about what there dong whether or not we feel different, instead of actin like a bunch of assses. I guess it's the same everywhere. At any rate the deed was done and wrongfully done at that. Looks like I'll find a different forum!!
> ...


I will give it to you, it does sound cut and dry, but, you yourself state in one post that if all the people do not have "written permission," then those who don't are breaking the law. Then you state that if they want to bring others with them, as long as they do not have the same tag and are also hunting, that this is OK. I agree with this statement as well. But.... did they know this was your wishes? This is where it gets harry in my opinion. You are OK with everyone trespassing, so, this was not the issue. The issue then becomes the fact that he killed the bull. If he had not killed the bull there would be not issue, or "Bull shot illegally", right?

My point is this, as people, we need to be ultra clear about our intentions and our wishes. We need to look at other sportsman and not demonize them as lay breaking poachers when they are not. Bad judgement with not gaining permission first hand with written permission? Yes! Poaching a bull illegally? No! Believe me, there are those kind of people out there that will poach an awesome bull like this with no regard to landowners right, and we should all come down on them like a sledge hammer. This guy could be one of them, but, with you not prosecuting him shows me that this is not one of those guys.

My brother lives out in Tabiona where he has be given the rights to manage some land of a relatives. He is the acting permission granter for the land owner. Earlier this year, a couple good ol' boys from Duschene county came over and seen some elk on the back pasture. They went to the land owners house to gain permission where a down syndrome young man answered the door and gave them permission to do so. Was this upsetting to my brother who was working the same field that day? Yes, but it was understood because of the young man and his limited ability to tell them the whole picture. A hand shake and a help with the tractor loading the bull into the guys truck from my brother was where it was left. The hunters felt bad about it and apologized to him but no hard feeling lasted. This was a misunderstanding that put these guys doing something that they did not have "correct permission" for. Does this make them bad people? No!

Lets not all be so quick to hand one of our own out there. It appears the land owner, KearlR has taken this road to a certain extent, but doing what has been done here, hanging him publicly, may very well not be appropriate either.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Its always cut and dry for each side Kearl. I'm sure the kid who shot the bull thought he was fine in doing so. You really think he posted it up for everyone to see if he didn't? While I in no way condone trespassing on another's property, I don't feel one bit bad for you Kearl. I'm sure it must be tough to see one of your "money bulls" get killed off of the property that was probably homesteaded by your great great grandpa. I don't know you or the guy who shot the elk so I don't have dog in the fight. I do know that wildlife are not owned by landowners. So what's your next move, Kearl? Are you going to let this hang over the kid's head for the next three years while the statute of limitations tolls? What was the whole point to this thread? To make sure that we all know that a big bull was killed on your land? I bet if you asked the guy who killed he thank you for all your hard work in growing that bull.


----------



## Slim (Sep 28, 2010)

bullsnot said:


> KearlR let me first say I think it's great you have joined the discussion and welcome to the forum. *As others have mentioned we very much support the rights of landowners and in no way support trespassers or law breakers*.


Well I am glad somebody respects private property. Some of the comments on this post would make you think otherwise. Why has this post turned into drilling KearlR on whether or not his property is marked, and what manner was the permission to tresspass granted and what verbage was used during that conversation? I don't really care what the laws say about how to mark your private property and how to write a legally solid permission letter because the words _common sense_ come to my mind. The only reason we need these laws are becasue of the ignorant and unethical actions of people. If you are going to hunt, then you better know where the hell you are at regardless of how many fence posts are painted orange and just because someone gives you permission to do something doesn't mean we assume that everyone you know is granted that same permission. because.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Slim said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > KearlR let me first say I think it's great you have joined the discussion and welcome to the forum. *As others have mentioned we very much support the rights of landowners and in no way support trespassers or law breakers*.
> ...


There is a sense of entitlement among many members, just look at many of their stances on HB 141.


----------



## Slim (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Igottabigone-

Your post is ridiculus. How is his property any different than yours? Or do you not have any which is why you feel the way you do? Doesn't it just really stink that life isn't fair!


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

Slim said:


> Hey Igottabigone-
> 
> Your post is ridiculus. How is his property any different than yours? Or do you not have any which is why you feel the way you do? Doesn't it just really stink that life isn't fair!


I'm guessing you might be a friend of KearlR?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's my beef with this. As a hunter who manages wildlife on property of my own, I can sympathize with KearlR. But that being said, I'm of the mindset that you have two options. 1) You can prosecute the alleged crime. or 2) you can take your lumps and let it go. 

We've had our run in's with the neighbors on the animals on our property, and Tex can attest to this (cause we both got screwed over on the property last year), you can either make darn sure everything is marked appropriately and go after everyone who trespasses, and set a VERY clear example of what happens when you violate it, or you can condone the behavior and accept the consequences. 

KearlR very clearly stated that he hasn't prosecuted because he "believes in second chances". And I think that's very noble of him and I can understand the point of view. But if that is indeed the case, and he genuinely "believes in second chances" then maybe he ought to actually stand by those words and actually give this kid a second chance instead of dragging his reputation through the mud on the central hub of the hunting community. 

I guess my issue is that usually when someone throws around threats and big talk, and doesn't actually do squat about it, they're usually full of it. And if it's just because he wants to be the bigger man, then maybe he ought to actually do that instead of coming on here and talking a big ol' pile of crap. It sounds like he has access to the kid, because apparently he gave permission to this kids buddy. So why not just get a hold of him, and talk to him and resolve it if he's really giving a second chance, and stop being a drama queen on here.

And if he's not really giving a second chance, then for goodness sake, do something about it, because to stand idly by, you're openly condoning the behavior....


----------



## Slim (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks .54 I don't mean to get all worked up but comments like the one made by Igottabigone really rub me the wrong way. I am sure he is a good guy, but we obviously see things differently when it comes to this issue.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow Slim - Feel free to go back and read my posts. In case you don't know condone means - approve, accept, sanction, etc. So when I say I don't condone trespassing it means I don't agree with it or think its ok. At the same time, I don't feel bad for Kearl.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Slim said:


> Hey Igottabigone-
> 
> Your post is ridiculus. How is his property any different than yours? Or do you not have any which is why you feel the way you do? Doesn't it just really stink that life isn't fair!


Let me guess slim, you were born into property?

Your behavior on that post is significantly less noble than the one you're complaining about, and isn't in any way contributing ANYTHING constructive to the dialogue. And in fact you're just deepening the rift between property owners and those who have to find other ways to get out in the field. There's enough problems in that balance without that kind of trash talking.


----------



## Slim (Sep 28, 2010)

How is what I said any different than you calling KearlR a drama queen. Next time I'll let you proof read it before I post.


----------



## Slim (Sep 28, 2010)

As a matter of fact Wasatch, no I wasn't born into property. But I don't hold a grudge toward those that do.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

You re-read my posts yet Slim?


----------



## Slim (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah I re-read them what is that you want me to see?


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> It sounds like he has access to the kid, because apparently he gave permission to this kids buddy. So why not just get a hold of him, and talk to him and resolve it if he's really giving a second chance, and *stop being a drama queen on here.*


I don't care what anyone says, that right there is just funny :twisted:

Let the battle continue o-||


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> Here's my beef with this. As a hunter who manages wildlife on property of my own, I can sympathize with KearlR. But that being said, I'm of the mindset that you have two options. 1) You can prosecute the alleged crime. or 2) you can take your lumps and let it go.
> 
> We've had our run in's with the neighbors on the animals on our property, and Tex can attest to this (cause we both got screwed over on the property last year), you can either make darn sure everything is marked appropriately and go after everyone who trespasses, and set a VERY clear example of what happens when you violate it, or you can condone the behavior and accept the consequences.
> 
> ...


Wasatchoutdoors, first of all the property is clearly marked. If you don't like the thread then don't read it. It's a free world. I could be an a$$ but why take a kids trophy from him?Don't you think that for the next three yrs these guys r going to play very close attention to getting permission before they trespass? Or maybe I should trespass them and then deal with the after effects. Flat tires, trash, bullet holes in signs and ect. I just want people to pay a little more attention to what they r doing. You must be new at this. I've trespassed more people than I care to remember and I still don't like doing it. I've got nieghbors that hate me. I have to live here. It's not like I can just swing in for a couple months and then go on my way. Wake up. Use your head. I'm not trying to get everyone to alienate these guys I'm simply saying they can't be trusted. If someone says the exhaust is hot then I'm going to take their word for it. If you want want to grab it and get burned then that's your choice. Thanks for the posts guys.


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

Igottabigone said:


> Its always cut and dry for each side Kearl. I'm sure the kid who shot the bull thought he was fine in doing so. You really think he posted it up for everyone to see if he didn't? While I in no way condone trespassing on another's property, I don't feel one bit bad for you Kearl. I'm sure it must be tough to see one of your "money bulls" get killed off of the property that was probably homesteaded by your great great grandpa. I don't know you or the guy who shot the elk so I don't have dog in the fight. I do know that wildlife are not owned by landowners. So what's your next move, Kearl? Are you going to let this hang over the kid's head for the next three years while the statute of limitations tolls? What was the whole point to this thread? To make sure that we all know that a big bull was killed on your land? I bet if you asked the guy who killed he thank you for all your hard work in growing that bull.


Yes I am going to let this hang over his head. He had a chance to say sorry but all I got were lies. Big money bull? Since when is a big 5 a big money bull? Deseret doesn't charge 20000 for a five. I'm not saying I wouldn't have shot it cause personally I like big 5's. But it's not a "big money bull". And yes our land was homesteaded. But if you think it hasn't cost us then you really need to pull your head out of the sand.


----------



## roaroftherockies (Oct 19, 2007)

I think it's all common sense. We don't even have a discussion had there been common sense involved. Landowner is giving him a pass. That's his call. Good for the landowner, fortunate for shooter and guide/friends. If I was in that photo, I would be grateful that I am getting away with a little internet jockey abuse and nothing more. When in doubt, you don't do it. imho


----------



## Slim (Sep 28, 2010)

roaroftherockies said:


> I think it's all common sense. We don't even have a discussion had there been common sense involved. Landowner is giving him a pass. That's his call. Good for the landowner, fortunate for shooter and guide/friends. If I was in that photo, I would be grateful that I am getting away with a little internet jockey abuse and nothing more. When in doubt, you don't do it. imho


+1 I'll be, that makes sense!!!


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

I think you are comparing apples and rocks when you say they can't be trusted and are talking about exhaust being hot. If the only reason you are not "trepassing" this guy is because you have to live there and want to get along with neighbors, then you are not thinking logically. If you want to keep the peace with people that take the side of a law breaking citizen then you have lost reality. Lets raise the odds, shall we? Back in the day, it was commonplace for family members not to turn in the uncle that just molested the kid because they have to all live in the same family as each other. I guess with your theory of keeping the peace, this would be acceptable as well... OK, now I have thrown out apples and rocks 

I personally think that you are trying to do the second best thing to legally prosecuting him, but, I fail to see how this could avoid getting flat tires, trash, bullet holes in signs etc..


----------



## fussy (Sep 26, 2010)

KearlR hang in there, These forums are like throwin a cat in the fire! You'll get more heat for trying to be the good guy, I respect what your doing, I know how it feels to have something like this done to you. This post is ultimately dead from where I sit, nothing but a bunch of arguing now. I'm bettin the guilty party or person is well aware of this post. I'm signing out and we'll look for something else to waste my time on. take care ya'll and happy hunting.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I say good on the landowner for not pursuing the charges and a big thumbs down to the hunter for taking advantage of the landowners generosity. It is exactly because of this kind of hunter behavior many landowners are hesitant or refuse to grant permission to hunt on their property. For the record if you kill a bull on DLL while trespassing they don't go after you for tresspass they go after you for theft of services and based on the market value of their hunts you get charged with a felony offense which bars you from hunting ever again upon conviction. Even just the market value of tresspass fees for diy hunts could be pushed into felony territory for this young man if the landowner wanted to push the issue.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

And I'm saying that if youre going to forgive the guy, then grow up and do it. If you're not, then set a clear example. You're right, you have to live within your community. And to do that you have to choose what kind of guy you are and how to run your property. Do you think maybe others in your community are on here? If so, what are you saying, that if you trepass on my property I'll whine and moan but not do anything about it?

And maybe I'm just fortunate in the sense that the people in the community who do ask permission to hunt our property are genuinely respectful. The disrespectful ones don't have enough respect to bother to ask, and we handle those ones with a very clear message. But when someone asks us for permission, we set very clear guidelines on what is and isn't acceptable. Not everyone grows up with the issues of having property, and so we don't take it for granted that they have the common sense to shut gates, or inform us if they want a buddy to come with them. 

But we make darn sure they know before they ever step foot on one of our fields, our full expectations. And they know very clearly that if they cross one of those lines they won't be invited back. That's part of why I think you ought to go talk to this kid. Instead of sitting on here going off about it, arrange to have a sit down with him. Chances are that until after he shot that bull, it didn't even occur to him how far over the line he was, in terms of not having permission. I'm betting he didn't mean you any harm and he's probably feeling kind of crappy about it. 

Look I'm genuinely sorry that you lost a dandy of a bull. But getting on here and going off about it isn't going to bring it back. And if you really were intending to give the guy a second chance, I don't understand how smearing him on here falls within that statement. Personally if all you're trying to do is get them to pay more attention to trespassing, don't you think it might be more productive to talk to HIM directly about that issue than sitting in here stirring up the pot? And if youre not trying to alienate these guys, I've got to say, the way you've gone about it might be just a tad off the mark. This is probably the central hub of the hunting community in this state and you and your boys marched right in her, and in no uncertain terms accused these boys of poaching to begin with, and then lessened it to trespassing, and make it sound like you're all upset about it, but have you actually taken the time to actually TALK to this kid about it?


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

So Kearl, you are syaing you posted all this info to warn other people about a couple of guys who trespass but then you don't post anything else...no names, no pics, no evidence, just words....that makes sense...right Slim? Oh and Kearl there are tons of people that would pay 5-10k to kill that 5 point. To say otherwise is laughable. It is fine if it was one of your "money bulls." At least own up to it.


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

Troutsman said:


> I think you are comparing apples and rocks when you say they can't be trusted and are talking about exhaust being hot. If the only reason you are not "trepassing" this guy is because you have to live there and want to get along with neighbors, then you are not thinking logically. If you want to keep the peace with people that take the side of a law breaking citizen then you have lost reality. Lets raise the odds, shall we? Back in the day, it was commonplace for family members not to turn in the uncle that just molested the kid because they have to all live in the same family as each other. I guess with your theory of keeping the peace, this would be acceptable as well... OK, now I have thrown out apples and rocks
> 
> I personally think that you are trying to do the second best thing to legally prosecuting him, but, I fail to see how this could avoid getting flat tires, trash, bullet holes in signs etc..


If you don't want to turn in your uncle than that's up to u. I'm just sayin I'm going to use this for three yrs without these kids trespassing and if they decide to then that's up to them.


----------



## Slim (Sep 28, 2010)

So Igottabigone, I can only imagine how the ???? would have hit the fan had he posted names. It is very apparant that there are underlying reasons for your disdane towards Kearl (i.e. a big bad terrible land owner who has the audacity to benefit from resources he has access too).


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

Igottabigone said:


> So Kearl, you are syaing you posted all this info to warn other people about a couple of guys who trespass but then you don't post anything else...no names, no pics, no evidence, just words....that makes sense...right Slim? Oh and Kearl there are tons of people that would pay 5-10k to kill that 5 point. To say otherwise is laughable. It is fine if it was one of your "money bulls." At least own up to it.


I've got 3 left up there if you'll pay me ten grand then come on up. Thier pic was on monster mulies untill they realized it was very incriminating. If you want it I'll post it. Names r no prob either.


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> And I'm saying that if youre going to forgive the guy, then grow up and do it. If you're not, then set a clear example. You're right, you have to live within your community. And to do that you have to choose what kind of guy you are and how to run your property. Do you think maybe others in your community are on here? If so, what are you saying, that if you trepass on my property I'll whine and moan but not do anything about it?
> 
> And maybe I'm just fortunate in the sense that the people in the community who do ask permission to hunt our property are genuinely respectful. The disrespectful ones don't have enough respect to bother to ask, and we handle those ones with a very clear message. But when someone asks us for permission, we set very clear guidelines on what is and isn't acceptable. Not everyone grows up with the issues of having property, and so we don't take it for granted that they have the common sense to shut gates, or inform us if they want a buddy to come with them.
> 
> ...


I have talked to him and his brother. If I want more conversations filled with lies I will just go to church. I'm not pointing a finger at a church just all of them.


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

I will ask again, out of morbid curiousity, 
I assume that Slim and KearlR are aquainted? :O•-:


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

fussy said:


> KearlR hang in there, These forums are like throwin a cat in the fire! You'll get more heat for trying to be the good guy, I respect what your doing, I know how it feels to have something like this done to you. This post is ultimately dead from where I sit, nothing but a bunch of arguing now. I'm bettin the guilty party or person is well aware of this post. I'm signing out and we'll look for something else to waste my time on. take care ya'll and happy hunting.


Fussy, thanks for your input.


----------



## fussy (Sep 26, 2010)

No problem!!


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

.54 said:


> I will ask again, out of morbid curiousity,
> I assume that Slim and KearlR are aquainted? :O•-:


Ya I know slim probably not the way you know your friends but I have met him.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

KearlR said:


> .54 said:
> 
> 
> > I will ask again, out of morbid curiousity,
> ...


That was a little out of line Kearl. Personal attacks are strongly discouraged here!


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, Kearl - you sound like a stand up guy with a big forgiving heart and who wants to give these guys a second chance.


----------



## Slim (Sep 28, 2010)

Wasatch, You have made it very clear that you don't agree with the way this was handled. You have done it over and over again in posts that fill my computer screen. No need to drag this on any longer. Lets just agree to disagree.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well in all honesty there are a few guys being straight up ***** to KearlR and I would have told a few of the guys to **** off long before he did. Hey Larry didn't you just call me a midget spidermonkey, I am deeply offended.   :mrgreen: :lol: 

Now on the other hand Wasatch has been very respectful IMO and I like his style.


----------



## Slim (Sep 28, 2010)

Igottabigone said:


> Wow, Kearl - you sound like a stand up guy with a big forgiving heart and who wants to give these guys a second chance.


Another very enlightening post from Igottabigone. I'm beginning to think your user name is helping you compensate for something.


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> KearlR said:
> 
> 
> > [quote=".54":3clxuq46]I will ask again, out of morbid curiousity,
> ...


That was a little out of line Kearl. Personal attacks are strongly discouraged here![/quote:3clxuq46]
Well I'm done here. I know it was out of line but if you notice the end of .54 's post he was a Lil out of line to. I got pulled into that one. Sorry guys. This is a nice forum but I've wasted all the time I'm going to hear. As soon as I get a password on monster mulies I'll post two pics that prove my case and leave it at that. Happy hunting y'all


----------



## fussy (Sep 26, 2010)

KearlR I sent you a personal meassage!! Check your inbox man.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

WOW...! I'm surprised that this post has gone on for as long as it has. Blah blah blah blah someone tresspassed blah blah blah liars blah blah blah blah litterers blah blah blah blah I like big 5x5's blah blah blah blah pictures removed blah blah blah I have no land so I'm pi&&ed blah blah blah blah I'm a nice guy with a big heart and very forgiving (which is awesome) so I am not going to prosecute blah blah blah blah I like big 5x5's blah blah blah lucky bastage blah blah blah.

Really it all seems juvenile and lame! SO they trespassed and shot a nice bull and then lied about it....If we aren't going to get any names and you aren't going to prosecute.....I don't understand why we are hearing about it. 

I don't care one way or another if you prosecute or not. That is your decision as a landowner. But, why are we hearing about it. If it is to WARN us of who these guys are then don't you think names are important? If it is just to b!tch and moan and cause a fight then it is pointless. 

I'm sorry that Kearl got taken advantage of......but as far as I'm concerned this post should not have gone on as long as it has. It just has caused contention and animosity when in reality we should be JOINING together instead of tearing each other apart.


----------



## Slim (Sep 28, 2010)

Well this got out of hand in a hurry. I guess thats what happens when you get a bunch of guys who should be walking the hills all couped up next to a **** computer all day. Sorry to ruffle the feathers, it was meant in good argumental fun. Take care and enjoy the hunting season.


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

Slim said:


> Well this got out of hand in a hurry. I guess thats what happens when you get a bunch of guys who should be walking the hills all couped up next to a **** computer all day. Sorry to ruffle the feathers, it was meant in good argumental fun. Take care and enjoy the hunting season.


I honestly meant no disrespect to you or KearlR. I was just curious because of the coincidence of your arrival. I wish it had not gone the way it did.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Jahan, I appreciate that.

And KearlR, part of why I keep pushing you to do something about this is that maybe I have been doing this long enough to know that as the landowner, to allow an unauthorized guest on the property to slide, I'm setting myself up for big problems later on. The next time you have an unauthorized guest on and he has a hunting accident, despite the fact that he was blatantly trespassing, his family could feasibly sue you right out of your property. And the fact that in a public forum you've shown a track history of not doing anything to prevent this kind of problem, you're setting yourself up for it. 

And bowdacious, you hit the nail on the head right there.

Lastly, Kearl, the way you and Slim have conducted yourselves on here, is nothing short of low class, and you are a poor representation of landowners in general. Grow up, high school was a long time ago. Otherwise, I can send you Fred John's contact info. You two would like each other.


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

You guys are going to make me tear up. Its time to sit around the campfire and sing, Kumbya!! >=)


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

KearlR said:


> Troutsman said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are comparing apples and rocks when you say they can't be trusted and are talking about exhaust being hot. If the only reason you are not "trepassing" this guy is because you have to live there and want to get along with neighbors, then you are not thinking logically. If you want to keep the peace with people that take the side of a law breaking citizen then you have lost reality. Lets raise the odds, shall we? Back in the day, it was commonplace for family members not to turn in the uncle that just molested the kid because they have to all live in the same family as each other. I guess with your theory of keeping the peace, this would be acceptable as well... OK, now I have thrown out apples and rocks
> ...


I was talking about your uncle, not mine :mrgreen:

I want to see your pics and the other details you said you had no problem posting here. Post them up


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Why only post them on monster muleys? Why not post your pics here Kearl?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Why, oh why, did I read this thread? I have no life. 

:O>>:


----------



## Slim (Sep 28, 2010)

.54 No worries I'm thick skinned and can take it. My arrival wasn't a coincidence, I frequent this forum often to read things and be entertained(but never joined) and I just so happened upon this thread and thought I would jump in to help defend the frustrations of a fellow friend.

Hey wasatch, normally I would care about your opinions, but the way you have conducted yourself on this thread proves to me that no matter how someone handles a situation it will always be the wrong way according to you. Apparantly you are the book by which all situations are handled. Guess what I don't care. Go reread your posts and try implementing your own advice.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Why, oh why, did I read this thread? I have no life.
> 
> :O>>:


Yeah, you should have just read my reader's digest version. I'll post it so all can see.


----------



## KearlR (Sep 27, 2010)

Slim said:


> .54 No worries I'm thick skinned and can take it. My arrival wasn't a coincidence, I frequent this forum often to read things and be entertained(but never joined) and I just so happened upon this thread and thought I would jump in to help defend the frustrations of a fellow friend.
> 
> Hey wasatch, normally I would care about your opinions, but the way you have conducted yourself on this thread proves to me that no matter how someone handles a situation it will always be the wrong way according to you. Apparantly you are the book by which all situations are handled. Guess what I don't care. Go reread your posts and try implementing your own advice.


This post is done as far as I am concerned. I have spoke with the hunter and everything has been resolved. I do apologize to .54. I may have mistook his meaning in his post and then I said somethings that I shouldn't have. Wasatchoutdoors I really think you should take some of your own advice, drama queen. You all can do what u want but I am done with this. If u did get a chance to see the bull it is a beautiful one and will live on in immortality as it should on a very lucky hunters wall. I'll see you all on the next heated thread.  that was fun.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you have made a decision to hang around. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## hoyt (May 12, 2010)

Thirteen pages of absolute nothing! No pictures, names , or even good arguing and name calling. Just 30 minutes of my time wasted.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You missed the pic of the bull. It was a nice one!


----------



## ltlrobby (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow i go to work one day, come home 12 pages latter and **** hit the fan. I am the one that started this post with the permission of kearlR. To all those that wondered why he started this post, it was me. I am personally involved and felt, with his permission, i had the right. I wanted as many people as i could touch to know about what had happened, in hopes of possibly helping us all as hunters make wise decisions in the future. Im sure some of us will think twice on questionable decisions in the future. I personaly now kearlR. He works year round for wildlife in this state. Elk and deer that call his property home are shot or seen on many units in the north. He works close with game wardens to ensure there won't be questions on any sides. The elk on these three units would not be as well off if it wasn't for him and his time spent in the outdoors. He is great to work with when people will take the time to track him down. I imagine he won't be so easy to work with after taken advantage of. Thanks to all respectful posters on both sides of this situation. it was quite a discussion. To the hunter, your one lucky man. You can thank kearlR!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

With that said anyone else who posts a comment here will have 20 years of bad hunting luck!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

That's kind of where I feel this went. A whole bunch of unsubstatiated claims followed by 13 pages of nonsense. 

Crazy thing to me us that 1-I and mt monroe were nowhere to be seen 

Oh and kearl, sorry for calling you a drama queen, didn't mean to get you that riled. Pot.... Kettle...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

jahan said:


> Well in all honesty there are a few guys being straight up ***** to KearlR and I would have told a few of the guys to **** off long before he did. Hey Larry didn't you just call me a midget spidermonkey, I am deeply offended.   :mrgreen: :lol:
> 
> Now on the other hand Wasatch has been very respectful IMO and I like his style.


Nothin personal there spidermonkey I have met you shorty.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Well in all honesty there are a few guys being straight up ***** to KearlR and I would have told a few of the guys to **** off long before he did. Hey Larry didn't you just call me a midget spidermonkey, I am deeply offended.   :mrgreen: :lol:
> ...


Oh I know we have met I just assumed everyone knew about my mancrush on you. :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Look what you went and did,my panties are going to be wet all day.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

At the risk of 20 years of bad luck...here is the pic of the elkie in question, what a beast for a 5, kind of a freak actually!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The guy in the middle has fence pliers in his pocket, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

They must be brothers, they all look alike lol


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Kearl had me with hello and then he went and ruined it by bring church and state into it!

Hey Huge! Are those guys the KKK hunting bunch or are they positioned for the Salem witch hunts?

And one last thing, I've already had twenty years of bad luck! what the He!! if I get another twenty.....Big :mrgreen: o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think their faces were a little flushed from such an impressive rack, just took the color all out of them. As for luck hunting, if it wasn't for bad luck I would not have any, so a change in luck could only help me.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I will just add, since I've been gone for three days and not had the chance to view this thread. 
Kearl I commend you for your action on this it diffenently takes a strong guy to let it slide so to speak. 
After reading ltlrobbys comment you can tell it wasn't Kearls idea to get on here and stir the pot. I'm not say ltlrobby meant to either. 
Good luck to you Kearl and it guys like you that keep land available for us less fortunante to be able to hunt. I hope people realize what some landowners have to go through and respect there property.

Oh and bad luck come and get me.


----------

